# Egg Collection - Local anaesthetic or general?



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello everyone 
Hoping somebody can share their experience with me.
I knooow that a lot of people have had IV sedation for their EC...but I'm donating at Bourn Hall Cambridge where they offer GA or LA (so hearing lots of sedation stories hasn't helped)

I'm only 21 (almost 22) and am in good health. I find the internal ultrasound scans fine and not at all uncomfortable.
The clinic have said that as long as everything continues to go smoothly ( if I'm not at risk of OHSS ) there's no reason to not choose LA + Gas&air.

I would like to be able to see the collection take place as I'm always interested in things like that (at blood donors etc) but NOT if I'm going to be squirming away in pain.

Please help! 
Heidi Xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi heidi,

i have only been given local anesthetic before and found it ok and i am a big wimp when it comes to pain... i  react badly to all types of anesthetic and im usually very sick after so maybe im not the best one to seek advice from   

hope someone on here can shed a bit of a different story for ya!!when is egg collection for ya xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, thanks for responding 

I think I might be ok under local as well, but I have read some horror stories on here!
I've never had any anaesthetic so I'm hoping I don't react badly - I think I'm less likely to react to a local than a general?

My EC isn't until 2nd-6th Dec so I've got time to think about it, I don't start stims until next week but I'm already worrying about the procedure!
Xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

no probs for the reply   we all need support on here,

dont worry hun about the procedure,it is actually pretty straight forward and to be honest,if we woose out at this, what wud we be like with childbirth   ....
i think thats were ill shout for morphine lol...

ive had 3 ivfs and the last time i ended up with bad ohss so it wasnt to pleasant... (ya see, you wud think i was trying to scare the bjaysus outta ya) but i think your nerves will soon be overcome with excitement and youll no doubt be pacing the floors on your 2ww....
best of luck starting stimms, i cant wait to get started again xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

I really hope the EC isn't as bad as some people are making it out to be.
I'm not guna know about labour for quite a while...I'm only donating my eggs
Plus side: no 2ww
Down side: definitely no babies for me!

OHSS seems to be very common...almost everyone I've spoken to has suffered from it :/
Thank you 
Do you know when you're getting started again?
Xx


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd say local all the way - they still aim to keep you pain free. And I'd also love to see what goes on. (My clinic only does sedation though so not an option).

Generals are nasty things and mess you up for a couple of days after so just on the recovery time I'd say don't touch them unless you have to.

Funny that a lot of people say its a very painful procedure - I've never found it so... I find period cramps are worse for me most months (And I don't even have endo...).

As for OHSS - most people don't get it. Its just that its a scary condition and we hear more from people who do - people without many complications (most people) just don't have as much to post about (On average!).

Good luck with whatever you decide Heidi. 

By the way, how come you're donating? Is it to someone you know or just because you're a very generous person?


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea that's true - they wouldn't gain anything from leaving me in pain!
I'm always curious about things like that, I'd rather watch than not know what's happening 

Yea I've heard from a few people that you feel messed up after a GA for quite some time...that's what's putting me off.

Yea it makes sense that people who have had complications have more of a tale to tell.
You don't hear many 'It was nothing' stories but there must be thousands out there.

No it's nobody I know. I guess I'd just want somebody to do the same for me, if I was in need 
X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

good luck with the donating then missus...hopefully its pain free for you and you have a positive outcome for donating your eggs regardless of the situation  

i am over in crm to start an egg share programme hopefully start in january,going over on the 11 dec to get my bloods profile ect so all good.... fingers crossed,im travelling from ireland so im hoping it wont be too stressful, london scares me a bit lol... too many people,i feel like im walking 1 way the whole time and about 10thousand people are walking towards me   

anyways,keep intouch,be good to see how you get along xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had three e/cs with sedative/local not GA... it wasn't painful, but I was too sleepy/woozy to 'watch'... you're aware what is going on but it's a sort of dreamlike state where it could almost be happening to someone else.. I wouldn't ever risk a GA unless it was medically necessary.


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah ok. Yea people seem to have had different amounts of sedation with their LA...it's all so confusing.
I'm torn between wanting to know what's going on and wanting to just blank it out :/

I'm going to try and avoid a GA but I am scared that nerves will get the better of me and they'll have to just knock me out .
X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

dont you worry your wee socks off missus,


you will be fine and must i just say,u r a very generous wonderful person to be helping someone else out in need when it isnt really any benefit to you!!  


good for you xxxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha I'm trying not to  but people are really starting to scare me!
Saying that they feel awful after EC etc :/ I'm really scared (I know I'm being a baby)

Awh thank you  fingers crossed I can help somebody.
I'm finding it a lot scarier than I thought I would. Just need to power through.
At least my side effects aren't too bad (except for the mood swings  )

Xxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Id go with a light sedation with pain killers. good luck. Ive got mine coming up next week


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks  hopefully it'll go ok and it'll soon be over 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow
x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you!

Im just as scared you know  I dont  know what to expect. Ive heard women say they didnt feel anything and some say during their other cycles that they did. The Hospital i am currently attending only uses Sedation. Id like to be knocked out if im being honest as i find most things uncomfortable and i like the sleep, but they dont put you to sleep. 

Just tell them that your scared and that they have to really numb you up well! maybe you could ask them for something to calm your nerves before you go in.

Im sure we both will be fine!  try not to worry. Everyone has to go through it. thats what i keep telling myself.

xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's the thing- it varies so much from person to person and cycle to cycle that I don't think anyone really know what to expect!
We can only keep our fingers crossed that it's ok.
A lot of people have said that sedation is like having a few too many drinks, which sounds fun to me  so try and take it as it comes.

Yea I think I'm going to try and get everything they can possibly give me to settle me down 
Xx


Anybody else with experience of EC under local anaesthetic? Would love to hear more


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I will keep you posted next week on how it went under sedation.

Xx

Try not to worry!


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi. Firstly, well done for doing what you're doing. Amazing stuff! Secondly, I had my EC with a local. No sedation. I had the option of gas and air, and/or a temazepam beforehand. It was uncomfortable, and I suppose a bit painful afterwards, but I'd do it again. I wasn't allowed general or sedation due to a probable allergy but to be honest, I hated how a general made me feel anyway - lots of puking, and generally feeling rubbish for a few days, then weepy, and also constipated. So i'm happy to avoid it. Good luck, whatever you choose. Xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you 

Yea I'm pretty sure mine is local with the option of gas&air.
Although I'm worried that it will be a bit painful, I think I'd rather have 20 minutes of discomfort, as opposed to a longer recovery time.
Think if I had any lasting effects from a GA, it would make me feel pretty down in the dumps.
At least with a local, I should only have some stomach pain to contend with (touch wood!)

Thanks for letting me know how it was for you 
xx

Ps. The profile pic of a koala made me smile - I'm Off to Australia in January! Perhaps that should be what I use to distract myself during EC!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I had double sedation and pain killers. felt drunk but still could feel the  pain of it. Would i do it again? yeah.


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd really like to be 'awake' during EC next time rather then general, but only if I was awake awake and could see what was going on on-screen.

But then again I don't know if I could manage it with the Dr fiddling round in may lady bits for 20ish minutes    not to mention the legs in stirrups and I would imagine that's there's more people in the room!

But does it really really hurt


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll be honest! I'm currently in my 2ww and I know it hasn't worked, I'm upset when I think about the pain what I got/felt from EC.

You can't see anything people are too busy and you have to lay back.
I wish I could get put to sleep!!!

X


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

In the end, they basically made the choice for me.
because I had a high number of follicles (30+) and had had a very stressful journey there, they decided it'd be best to give me general.
Was very scared as I've never had one but I just had a lovely sleep (dreamt of xmas shopping!) and woke up 30 mins later, haven't felt too bad from it and (touch wood) I'm not in a lot of pain.
They collected 13 eggs for my recipient so fingers crossed for her 
Xxx


----------

